# Unigine Heaven Linux sous OS X ?



## Pascal_TTH (15 Mars 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1960/Unigine_Heaven_Benchmark_2.5_for_Linux.html

Est-ce qu'il serait possible de faire fonctionner ce logiciel sous OS X ? Après téléchargement, j'obtiens un fichier .sh que j'ai essayé de lancer dans le terminal mais sans succès. Je ne sais plus s'il faut placer ce genre de fichier dans un dossier spécifique pour les exécuter (il était dans mon dossier téléchargement). Si qqu pouvait éclairer ma lanternes, mes souvenirs de Unix sont loin ! :rateau:


----------



## edd72 (15 Mars 2011)

Non, Unigine qui devait être porté sous OS X l'an dernier ne l'est apparemment pas (pour l'instant?).


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Mars 2011)

Bah tant pis...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Mars 2012)

Unigine Heaven 3.0 fonctionne maintenant sous OS X en OpenGL avec deux limitations :
- OS X 10.7 au minimum.
- Pas de support de la tessellatoin. 

http://unigine.com/products/heaven/download/


----------

